

Ask HN: Which books would you recommend to expand networking knowledge? - ccwannabe

I am a college student who just finished CCNA course and is going to take CCNP as well. While enjoying these courses a lot, sometimes I feel I am not having enough time to understand everything and would like to. What book(s) would you recommend to further expand my knowledge?
======
jlgaddis
Routing TCP/IP, Volumes 1 and 2.

------
omilu
all of the richard stevens books.

